# Meyer plow gets stuck in the angle left position



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

My 9 ft meyer gets stuck in the angle left position. I used to just keep tapping the right arrow on the controller and it would work after 5 or 6 tries. If I push on something with the right side of the plow and hold the right arrow it usually works. It seems like last storm it was happening more often and not correcting itself as easy. Any ideas? It has fluid. It clicks when I press the controler in all directions. Could I have air in the system? Ice? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

fartbox333;1756067 said:


> My 9 ft meyer gets stuck in the angle left position. I used to just keep tapping the right arrow on the controller and it would work after 5 or 6 tries. If I push on something with the right side of the plow and hold the right arrow it usually works. It seems like last storm it was happening more often and not correcting itself as easy. Any ideas? It has fluid. It clicks when I press the controler in all directions. Could I have air in the system? Ice? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


you may need to replace the couplers for the angle rams


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

Do they wear out over time and over extend?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

They just go bad and they hang up or make side to side real slow or even like bang. They can cause all kinds of goofy intermittent problems. We've spent a few hours head scratching with issues like this.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

fartbox333;1756067 said:


> My 9 ft meyer gets stuck in the angle left position. I used to just keep tapping the right arrow on the controller and it would work after 5 or 6 tries. If I push on something with the right side of the plow and hold the right arrow it usually works. It seems like last storm it was happening more often and not correcting itself as easy. Any ideas? It has fluid. It clicks when I press the controler in all directions. Could I have air in the system? Ice? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


C valve or couplers like mentioned. You can try hooking lines right up to pump to see if couplers are the problem. Check for magnetism at C valve, no magnetism check for power, no power you may have an control/wiring issue. If you have magnetism most likely the valve if couplers are good. No magnetism and have power need to replace the coil.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

You mention that "it clicks". Is it motoring when you try to angle it to the right? Does it get stuck left after hitting something solid on that side that forces it to the stops?


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes and yes. Usually when it's angled left and I hit a snow bank with the left side it seems like it over extends left maybe? Any ideas?


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

It is possible the angle pistons are over extending, as you mentioned. When it is fully angled to the left, it should be hitting stops. These are flat spots located on each side of the sector/pivot bar. If it isn't reaching the stops when fully angled, then when you hit something solid, it is pulling the retainer clip at the end of the piston into the seal pack. It can ruin the seals. This is not uncommon. The old Meyers trouble shooting guide used to mention this issue. It recommended building up the stop with pieces of flat stock until they were hitting. My plow was (barely) used when I got it and it had the wrong angle pistons, 10"s instead of 12". This caused the same problem for me. When fully angled, I was still 1.5" from the stops. I replaced the short pistons with the correct ones, after I ruined both of them. Even with the longer pistons, I still added 1/4" of flat stock to both stops, to be safe. Take a second and fully angle it left and see if it is reaching what looks like the limit of motion based on the sector/pivot bar. If it isn't, then it is stopping because the piston has reached the end of its motion and that isn't right.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Could also be a bent Aframe


----------

